# Recharge options for Tata Sky DTH



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello friends,

Tata Sky has done it again and increased the prices of the channel packages. Latest being increasing the HD access fee directly from Rs.125 p.m. to Rs. 175 p.m. In the last six months or so, they have kept on increasing the package prices

My Base Pack (supreme sports kids) to Rs.355 (I think the previous price was Rs. 320).
English movies pack from Rs.60 to Rs.75.
Ten sports pack from Rs.90 to Rs.125.
Multi TV subscription from Rs.160 (2011), Rs.180 (2013), Rs.200 (2014), Rs.230 (2015).
Now HD access fee from Rs.125 to Rs.175.

I am really pissed off now like the other lakhs of subscribers who are stuck with the same provider unless there is DTH portability like mobile number portability.

Now my monthly recharge bill comes to Rs. 960!  ...as follows

Base pack supreme sports kids Rs.355
Add on english movies pack Rs.75
Add on ten sports pack Rs.125 (just to watch Manchester United play Champions League). 
Multi TV subscription (my parents also have LED HDTV) Rs.230
HD access fee Rs.175

Is there any alternate base pack I could go for? I was thinking of the Metro pack @Rs.395 p.m. which already contains the English movie channels (so I will not need the English movies add on). I do not watch majority of the channels but in order to get my favorite ones, I have to go for the higher priced packages. 

Majority of the channels are junk including the movie channels which show the same movie again and again. 

Also is there any offer right now on Paytm, Mobikwik, Freecharge? The recharge due date is tomorrow. The coupons do not seem to work. 

You can also tell me of a alternate cheaper operator. 

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------

